# Dr. Tichenor's



## Becca (Aug 9, 2009)

I have several small medicine bottles with Dr. Tichenor's name on 1 side and antiseptic on the other.  Are these bottles really common and how much are they worth?  I haven't been able to find any on-line or in any bottle books.  

 Thanks.


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 9, 2009)

> I have several small medicine bottles with Dr. Tichenor's name on 1 side and antiseptic on the other.  Are these bottles really common and how much are they worth?  I haven't been able to find any on-line or in any bottle books.
> 
> Thanks.


 
 http://antiquemedicines.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=106&start=0


----------



## cc6pack (Aug 9, 2009)

Looks like he has been producing the stuff for years[]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_H._Tichenor


----------

